# Hardware Problem? "Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown..."

## tycho1983

If I restart my X-Server after plugging my laptop to the docking station I get an black screen and the following error in the syslog file:

```

Feb 26 08:00:34 grunix gdm[8048]: pam_unix(gdm-autologin:session): session closed for user grunes

Feb 26 08:00:34 grunix (grunes-8982): Beenden

Feb 26 08:00:42 grunix NVRM: VM: nv_vm_malloc_pages: failed to allocate contiguous memory

Feb 26 08:00:42 grunix NVRM: VM: nv_vm_malloc_pages: failed to allocate contiguous memory

Feb 26 08:00:42 grunix Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason 90 on CPU 0.

Feb 26 08:00:42 grunix You have some hardware problem, likely on the PCI bus.

Feb 26 08:00:42 grunix Dazed and confused, but trying to continue

Feb 26 08:00:42 grunix BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address fbb81000

Feb 26 08:00:42 grunix printing eip:

Feb 26 08:00:42 grunix f924ea56

Feb 26 08:00:42 grunix *pde = 3291f067

Feb 26 08:00:42 grunix *pte = 00000000

```

During plugging the laptop is in suspend to ram mode and I'm using: Linux version 2.6.23-tuxonice-r10 (root@grunix) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #2 SMP Fri Feb 22 12:51:05 CET 2008

Some Ideas?

regards,

Steffen

----------

## sonicbhoc

In your kernel, do you have PCI hotplug turned on?

Also, does it do the same thing if you have it plugged in on boot, or if you plug it in while it's on?

----------

